# Recovery from Hycosy



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello All,

Just wanting some advice.

I had the hycosy test done on Wednesday which was really painful (difficult to get the catheter in and they had to try 4 different types of catheter and a dilator). The dye injection was the worst part, so painful - I wasn't expecting it to be that bad!

I am still in some pain (lessoning today). I wondered how long others took to recover?

I am keen for us to TTC as my tubes aren't blocked (have other issues see signature) but at least we know natural conception is possible.

Not exactly feeling in the mood at the moment though!

Hedgepig


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

I had a very painful HSG (not Hycosy......) done back in September.  The very senior specialist doing the procedure couldn't get the metal rod in, and final did a last ditch forceful attempt and boy did it hurt.  there was quite a lot of pulling me around inside (as i have a retroverted uterus....) i was warned when i got up that i would be bleeding, but I was more just shaking from the shock of it all......The die didn't hurt at all.  I didnt have any blockage.  The next day I found it hard to walk. Id arranged a day trip to London and I literally hobbled off the train, bussed to my nearest friends house and stayed there for the day....I couldn't face walking, my groin area felt very very sore and im sure id been pulled about a bit inside too.  We missed out on trying that month- I couldn't face it for several days and of course its timed to be just before the right time to try.....

I still get twinges occasionally in my groin 9 months later. not sure what got pulled but something did!

hope you recover ok x


----------

